# Beautiful Smokey



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is little Smokey - Isn't he just so beautiful, how can you not smile when you see his face.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Smokey is very beautiful DK - I love him:001_wub:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

He is a PF ferret  I wouldn't have him if it wasn't through TDM  he is lovely isn't he he was a free to good home kit


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Awwww is he a softy, he looks like a softy ?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Awwww is he a softy, he looks like a softy ?


yeah he is, he is a nutter too he dances and dooks that much he bangs into things, he is so excited. He kisses


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he will be Vasectomised next year so will have a happy life


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwww what a gorgeous picture of a gorgeous boy, can't wait to see him again


----------

